# graphtec ce5000-60 off scale message



## steve ncle (Mar 31, 2008)

hi,
can anyone help me,
i`ve just bought a graphtec ce5000-60, it`s plugged into my laptop via usb,
i can send it a test cut but when i try to cut a job it comes up `off scale`
what does this mean?
the job is well within the media, so i`m stumped,
regards, steve


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

Is that a cut job or a contour cut job?


----------



## steve ncle (Mar 31, 2008)

hi, it`s just a cut job,
the graphtec helpline said the corel draw image has to be the same size as the cutting master size, but surely, when transfered, you can change size to fit in the media. ??
thanks, steve


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

yes, in cutting master you can select an option to "fit to media"


----------

